# Quadralinear post construction.



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

I am designing a mission style bed and want to use quadralinear legs. I haven't made this style of legs before and was planning on getting one of the 45o router bits made for the purpose of these legs. I was gonna use .75 inch quarter sawn oak to wrap a solid poplar core. Has anyone done these before, and if so are there any pitfalls to watch out for or helpful tips. Thanks!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sure I should know, but I have no idea what _quadralinear legs_ are. Someone will have an answer for you no doubt and I will learn something new.

But I do want to welcome you to our forum!


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey TexasTimbers thanks for the welcome. Quadralinear legs are found in arts & crafts furniture to make leg posts with ray fleck on all four of the surfaces. You use a bit like such : 

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2142&filter=lock miter bit

You would run this bit down the entire length of both sides of each of the 4 visible pieces of the leg, and they would then be locked together along the long grain, wrapped around a solid core of secondary wood. So a leg is made from 5 pieces, and then capped. Here is a link to one not using the lock miter bit:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...adrilinear++post&gbv=2&ndsp=18&hl=en&safe=off

Also I guess I spelled it wrong, it is quadrilinear, not quadralinear. Maybe there are other names for it that I just don't know. Well thanks again to anyone who can chime in.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's easier to scrounge up a drawing than to explain. Quadralinear design is exactly as you described. It provides like faces and is less likely to warp or experience movement issues. Here is one layout:








.
Another variation for a specified size:








.
Some procedures could be done on just the table saw.


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

Cabinet man, I was looking for a drawing like that but I had no luck finding one with a google image search. Any tips from an old pro to relative newbie on this type of leg? I have not made these before so I am expecting that I should use a slow setting glue to give myself plenty of time to clamp. I have also seen examples of wrapping bungee cords to wrap around like a band clamp. Thanks for the pics, they were helpful.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's actually pretty easy to do. Since the four face pieces "fit", alignment on the core allows the core to compliment the fit. You work out the fit by dry fitting the pieces first to make sure. If you have enough clamps, each leg can be clamped up in an alternating mounting of the clamps. Band clamps can be used, or, in a pinch can be taped up.

You could use TB III, which is slower than TB II, or one of my favorites is a UF glue (urea-formaldehyde), which you can get in powder form and mix it up yourself, which will have a longer "open" time than TB III. Both glues are waterproof.


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks for the glue info. The posts of the bed were about the only parts I was worried about giving me a hassle, but the more that I think about them the more it seems that with careful setup they should pretty much fall into place. I made up a full scale drawing on some plywood to map out the rest of the joinery and it will just be a boat load of mortise and tenons. But I am still waiting for my wood to acclimate and trying to decide on the bed hardware that I want use, so I can't get started for a couple of weeks . I will most likely start up a new thread when I start making it. The plan I have now is to contrast the quarter sawn oak with black walnut. I will post up a pic that I mocked up in a 3-d program when I figure out how to post a pic in a bit.


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

here is the initial design of the bed. In the final design there are 15 slats on either side of the middle slat, each 1.25 inches with 1 inch spaces. Critiques are welcome.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

I like it, actually it is almost identical to the bed i am going to be building for the wife and I. Arts and crafts, especially mission design is definitely one of my favorite styles!


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

I love the clean lines and lack of decorations of mission style. It is just really timeless. And it was contemporary before contemporary was invented. Good luck with the bed to you.


----------



## John Dorough (Mar 18, 2008)

*Wood magazine article may help*

Wood magazine had an excellent article in their October, 2004, edition which uses the type quadralinear construction in which I think you are interested.

I went online a few months ago and wanted to buy the plans for the bed shown. The "plan" was sent to me. It consisted of the entire 10/04 issue of the magazine.

I hope this helps.

John


----------



## dafeesh (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip John. It does look like a lot of info from the Wood bed would carry over to mine.


----------



## bugman1954 (Apr 1, 2008)

*stickley legs*

If you only had a Stickley shaper. The new factory glues three boards together then cuts two slots for the figured opposing sides to drop into and then glues this together for its quadralinear legs. I tried doing what they do by glueing the three boards together using splines to keep everything in alignment then cleaning out the dried glue for the last two sides to drop into after the first has set up. Hard to get it together though with no gaps. I purchased a 45 degree locking miter bit and just used it today. Amazing! The first leg is glued up now. Wish I had some 12 inch cabinet clamps. I took pictures this morning but can't figure out how to post pictures yet. 

Sorry about the aka. Previous life where I worked on VW Bugs. One day I will be .........


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

*helpfull*



dafeesh said:


> Thanks for the tip John. It does look like a lot of info from the Wood bed would carry over to mine.


helpfull for me to Thanks


----------

